# boycott apple



## dwaszak

I am steamed over Steve Jobs pompousness as to how important apple products are to this world!  I have two kindles and an Ipod touch.  It frosts me that apple feels they can control the e-book market by guaranteeing higher e-book prices.  I am not at all interested in the ipad, and plan on boycotting all apple products from here on out.  Bring it on Jobs- I'll go back to DPBs before I buy another apple product or comply with your attempted control of the e-book market.

And, Amazon CS is so much better than Apples!


----------



## KindleChickie

You have got to be kidding?  When and where is Jobs quotes as wanting to control the industry?  Amazon has been and STILL IS the giant in ereaders and ebooks.  How in the world you can actually be upset with a new product that isnt even out yet is silly.

What happened at Amazon, them pulling books, is AMAZON.  They did this all on their own....because THEY want to keep their domination of the market.  If you really want to be upset with someone, why not look at the big publishing houses?  Stop buying the big name publishers books and buy the lower cost indies.

I guess maybe because I work in an industry that is constantly going back and forth (airlines), I see it for what it is, posturing.


----------



## drenee

Posturing is the exact word that has been in my mind since I started reading about this situation this morning.  
deb


----------



## Flechette

KindleChickie said:


> You have got to be kidding? When and where is Jobs quotes as wanting to control the industry? Amazon has been and STILL IS the giant in ereaders and ebooks. How in the world you can actually be upset with a new product that isnt even out yet is silly.


I agree that Jobs didn't say he wanted to control the industry BUT read here and follow some of the links

http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2010/01/amazon-removes-macmillan-books.html

I have to agree that Jobs sure gives the impression that Apple is gonna force Amazon to charge $15 an ebook, that smirk of his is rather chilling in that light~

If Jobs would like to clarify how he knows all new e-books will be $15, that might help the situation


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I don't see a need to get all bent out of shape about the issue. . . we knew. . or should have known, I think. . .that when Apple entered the ebook market -- despite Jobs' claim a year or two ago that "people don't read anymore" -- there would be some sort of


Spoiler



pissing


 contest. Well, here it is. I predict that neither Apple nor Amazon is going to go away. . . .

I bet it's mostly resolved by the time one can actually _own_ an iPad.


----------



## opticalserenity

Amazon is a great company, and the Kindle is a great product, however, they are now facing competition from Apple, and they just need to do just that, compete. This is free enterprise at it's finest. If you love reading, ebooks, books, etc, you should be thrilled about the iPad. It brings eBooks to a whole new level, probably another 7 million eBook users by the end of 2010.


----------



## drenee

Let's remember that we're all entitled to our own opinion and name calling is really not acceptable.  
We can all agree to disagree in a polite manner.
Thank you, 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

deb is spot on. . . . . . . .that post has been reported to the moderators. . . . .


----------



## teiresias

opticalserenity said:


> Amazon is a great company, and the Kindle is a great product, however, they are now facing competition from Apple, and they just need to do just that, compete. This is free enterprise at it's finest. If you love reading, ebooks, books, etc, you should be thrilled about the iPad. It brings eBooks to a whole new level, probably another 7 million eBook users by the end of 2010.


Last I heard competition was supposed to bring prices down, not raise them.


----------



## Meemo

dwaszak said:


> I am steamed over Steve Jobs pompousness as to how important apple products are to this world! I have two kindles and an Ipod touch. It frosts me that apple feels they can control the e-book market by guaranteeing higher e-book prices. I am not at all interested in the ipad, and plan on boycotting all apple products from here on out. Bring it on Jobs- I'll go back to DPBs before I buy another apple product or comply with your attempted control of the e-book market.
> 
> And, Amazon CS is so much better than Apples!


I can't get worked up about this yet - way too early to know what he really meant or what will actually happen. But I will disagree with you on the CS aspect - we've dealt with Apple CS a few times, and every time they've gone above & beyond what we would've expected. They've been terrific with us.


----------



## Leslie

KindleChickie said:


> You have got to be kidding? When and where is Jobs quotes as wanting to control the industry? Amazon has been and STILL IS the giant in ereaders and ebooks. How in the world you can actually be upset with a new product that isnt even out yet is silly.
> 
> What happened at Amazon, them pulling books, is AMAZON. They did this all on their own....because THEY want to keep their domination of the market. If you really want to be upset with someone, why not look at the big publishing houses? Stop buying the big name publishers books and buy the lower cost indies.
> 
> I guess maybe because I work in an industry that is constantly going back and forth (airlines), I see it for what it is, posturing.


If you watch the video of Steve Jobs chatting with Walt Mossberg, he does come across as a bit of a smirking self-pompous


Spoiler



ass


 who seems to think he is going to get Amazon to bend to his will and pony up with $15 prices for every ebook. This from the man who said, famously, not that long ago, that people don't read anymore and 40% of Americans read less than one book a year. I can understand the Apple/Jobs anger. I am feeling it myself, too. Fortunately, I am totally underwhelmed by the iPad and I am not particularly interested in buying one.

I'll see if I can find the link to the video I am talking about and post it here.

Here it is:

http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100128/boomtowns-apple-ipad-day-starring-walt-mossberg-plus-a-steve-jobs-cameo/

We also have a lively thread over in the Let's Talk Kindle board about the whole Macmillan issue.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, Leslie. (I took the liberty of editing part of the offending post.)


----------



## pomlover2586

Personally I don't see how the Amazon/Apple product/Pricing war is any different than say Toshiba/ Phillips TV market.....or really any product for that matter. Of course one company is going to think they're superior.....and customers are going to have their own opinion of who's superior.....it's all about company/product loyalty.......

It's up to the companies to maintain that loyalty....through superior service, products, cutting edge technology and pricing.

I think there's room in this world for both Apple and Amazon.......they are both top competitors and both of them have significant customer bases. They will each come out with their own prices and products and I'm sure both will continue to do so.......and be successful at it.

In any case Apple has a long way to go when it comes to E-readers and the E-reader market. Amazon is a pioneer when it comes to Kindle and no company is going to top that anytime soon.....look at how poorly the Nook did this christmas with regards to all the flaws etc?

Honestly I'm not sure how the Ipad can even really be compared to the Kindle.......it's NOT an E-Reader.....it's a mini laptop/large Iphone with E-reader capabilities.......the only things that can truly compete as E-readers are Nooks, Kindles, Sony's and other E-Reader devices that are PRIMARILY E-Readers......

It's like comparing an Ipod and a Laptop.............Ipods are for music and laptops can do many things at once.......consumers are going to purchase and support the products that suit their needs best.


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> ^ Thanks, Leslie. (I took the liberty of editing part of the offending post.)


Thanks, Harv. Remember folks, no personal attacks here at KindleBoards. I've done a little editing and pruning in a couple of posts and deleted one of my own, to get this conversation back on track without the unnecessary name calling.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## dwaszak

I guess what really bothers me is Steve Jobs attitude. I really have no problem paying more for my e-books.  I pre-order those I really want no matter what the price.  I believe the authors and publishers deserve a fair value for their talents/services.  For Jobs to make the statement that the i-store will start books @ $14.99, and that Amazon basically won't have a say in what is a fair price for the customers is just more of Apples attempt at price fixing like they do with all their products (check out an Ipod at best buy, target, or walmart-the only two places I found them cheaper where at Costco and Amazon, and then only by about $10).  I also plan on emailing MacMillin press, asking them to be reasonable.  Why should I pay as much for an ebook as a hard copy?  Their costs have to be lower on the digital book than on the hardbound.  I really resent the fact that Apple tries to overprice all their products, fix their prices, and to block anyone who has a different structure.  We are supposed to be a free market, and prices should be competitive, but not if Jobs and Apple have their way.  He just gets richer while the customers pay more.


----------



## drenee

Maybe I'm missing something here.  Since the iPad is not primarily an ereader and Apple is not a book store why
is there speculation that they can set the prices?  Because they're Apple?  
Sorry if I sound stupid.  I've been trying to keep up with this all day and I do think I'm missing something here.
deb


----------



## pomlover2586

Yes Deb the assumption here is that Apple will be able to convince publishers to set their E-book pricing at X dollars. Not a stupid question.....took me a second to figure it out too!


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here. Since the iPad is not primarily an ereader and Apple is not a book store why
> is there speculation that they can set the prices? Because they're Apple?
> Sorry if I sound stupid. I've been trying to keep up with this all day and I do think I'm missing something here.
> deb


That's my thinking too - it's really the publishers who want to (and do) set the list prices. Amazon has apparently been selling a lot of their digital books at a loss. Which is a good way to get a good foothold in the market - heck, one of the reasons Kindle users advise those who are making a decision on an e-reader to go with Kindle is Amazon's lower prices on books. But they can't do it forever - "boycotts" or not on books over $9.99, prices are bound to go up on Amazon eventually, unless publishers start charging Amazon less.

I'm taking these comments by Jobs to mean that the iBooks store won't sell at a loss like Amazon has been - & no doubt that'll make the publishers happier with Apple than with Amazon. Might not make the customers happy, certainly not those who've been buying from Amazon, and as long as Amazon's prices are lower people who want to use their iPads as a reader will probably use the Kindle app to buy Amazon books. But what he might've meant also (in some of what was garbled) was that indeed, Amazon can't continue to sell digital books at a loss forever. Sooner or later they'll have to up their prices a bit closer to what the pricing is at Sony, Kobo, B&N, etc, so they can start making a profit on the books themselves, and not just the readers.

I dunno, just what makes sense to me.


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> Amazon can't continue to sell digital books at a loss forever. Sooner or later they'll have to up their prices a bit closer to what the pricing is at Sony, Kobo, B&N, etc, so they can start making a profit on the books themselves, and not just the readers.


Unless, of course, Amazon can figure out a way/force publishers to sell books to them more cheaply so that they can still sell for $9.99 and make a profit. Which is the junction in the road where I think we have arrived with the Macmillan issue.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The main thing I see happening out of all this is that, with Apple throwing its weight behind ePub, and they have a lot of weight, ePub will become the industry standard for ebooks, and the other formats will slowly fade out.  Just my .02 worth.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> Unless, of course, Amazon can figure out a way/force publishers to sell books to them more cheaply so that they can still sell for $9.99 and make a profit. Which is the junction in the road where I think we have arrived with the Macmillan issue.
> 
> L


Exactly, that's why I said "unless publishers start charging Amazon less." It's gonna be really interesting to watch and see how things fall out. In the end I don't think Amazon's going anywhere, I think they'll do what they need to do to remain competitive, including possibly moving to ePub - they seem quite committed to the digital book market. They dropped DRM on their music before iTunes did, and actually when cnet did a comparison of iTunes and Amazon for mp3 downloads, Amazon came out slightly ahead. Amazon knows how to compete. Plus I think Amazon has enough of the market now that the publishers can't just ignore them - too many Kindle users out there compared to any other reader.


----------



## Rasputina

drenee said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here. Since the iPad is not primarily an ereader and Apple is not a book store why
> is there speculation that they can set the prices? Because they're Apple?
> Sorry if I sound stupid. I've been trying to keep up with this all day and I do think I'm missing something here.
> deb


It's based on the fact that the contract used in the itunes app store allows sellers to set their own prices and gives all developers 70% of the revenue.


----------



## Rasputina

Meemo said:


> That's my thinking too - it's really the publishers who want to (and do) set the list prices. Amazon has apparently been selling a lot of their digital books at a loss. Which is a good way to get a good foothold in the market - heck, one of the reasons Kindle users advise those who are making a decision on an e-reader to go with Kindle is Amazon's lower prices on books. But they can't do it forever - "boycotts" or not on books over $9.99, prices are bound to go up on Amazon eventually, unless publishers start charging Amazon less.
> 
> I'm taking these comments by Jobs to mean that the iBooks store won't sell at a loss like Amazon has been - & no coubt that'll make the publishers happier with Apple than with Amazon. Might not make the customers happy, certainly not those who've been buying from Amazon, and as long as Amazon's prices are lower people who want to use their iPads as a reader will probably use the Kindle app to buy Amazon books. But what he might've meant also (in some of what was garbled) was that indeed, Amazon can't continue to sell digital books at a loss forever. Sooner or later they'll have to up their prices a bit closer to what the pricing is at Sony, Kobo, B&N, etc, so they can start making a profit on the books themselves, and not just the readers.
> 
> I dunno, just what makes sense to me.


I agree. No way was Amazon going to be able to justify to their BOD or afford to sell ebooks at a loss forever. We have discussed that on these boards before.


----------



## Rasputina

pomlover2586 said:


> Personally I don't see how the Amazon/Apple product/Pricing war is any different than say Toshiba/ Phillips TV market.....or really any product for that matter. Of course one company is going to think they're superior.....and customers are going to have their own opinion of who's superior.....it's all about company/product loyalty.......


funny you mention that, the outrage over this reminds of when cable companies came into being and people freaked out about how they weren't going to pay for tv. Because they had gotten tv service for free for years.


----------



## Flechette

drenee said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here. Since the iPad is not primarily an ereader and Apple is not a book store why
> is there speculation that they can set the prices? Because they're Apple?
> Sorry if I sound stupid. I've been trying to keep up with this all day and I do think I'm missing something here.
> deb


There's a couple of things going on here: One is an interview w/ Steve Jobs where when he's asked about the e-book pricing (iBooks is $15 and Amazon is $10) why would anyone buy from iBooks? Jobs replies that all e-books will be $15, implying Amazon will be forced to raise their prices for some reason.

Second, MacMillian and Amazon are starting to scrap. Why? Amazon pulled all MacMillian products - physical and e-book. Why did Amazon do that?

MacMillian gave them this option: follow the Apple model (we set the price and get 70% you get 30%) or you can keep your current model but your ebooks will be delayed 7 months.

And that's about where we stand-- there's a lot going on on both sides the feeling here is mostly pro Amazon, but other sites are very much against Amazon so I guess we wait and see


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Leslie said:


> Unless, of course, Amazon can figure out a way/force publishers to sell books to them more cheaply so that they can still sell for $9.99 and make a profit. Which is the junction in the road where I think we have arrived with the Macmillan issue.
> 
> L


Yep. I won't be extremely surprised if ebooks from major houses end up costing more in initial release in the not-too-distant future. Amazon can't keep selling at a loss forever.

Recent releases may go up to around the $15 level, but still should drop down after a while, just as prices do when paperback versions are released.

I have no problem with $15 new releases, I can wait for the price to drop after a while.

Mike


----------



## Eeyore

One thing about Amazon is the sheer volume of books/ebooks they sell. Forrester Research guesstimates that there were over 2.5 million Kindles sold. Kindle owners typically are voracious readers, not casual 1 book a month readers.

Any company such as Amazon that buys x-thousand copies of books/ebooks is going to get a bigger discount than another company that only buys x-hundred books. This happens in the sales business all the time. Bigger discount means Amazon can offer lower prices to their customers. The big question is how much of a loss per ebook Amazon incurs and are they willing to keep it up. My guess is not much of a loss under the current sales contract plan and any losses can be made up by sales of other widgets. Remember, Amazon doesn't just sell books, but also electronics, furniture, widgets, etc. all with a built-in profit margin.

Best Wishes!


----------



## dwaszak

Flechette said:


> There's a couple of things going on here: One is an interview w/ Steve Jobs where when he's asked about the e-book pricing (iBooks is $15 and Amazon is $10) why would anyone buy from iBooks? Jobs replies that all e-books will be $15, implying Amazon will be forced to raise their prices for some reason.
> 
> Second, MacMillian and Amazon are starting to scrap. Why? Amazon pulled all MacMillian products - physical and e-book. Why did Amazon do that?
> 
> MacMillian gave them this option: follow the Apple model (we set the price and get 70% you get 30%) or you can keep your current model but your ebooks will be delayed 7 months.
> 
> And that's about where we stand-- there's a lot going on on both sides the feeling here is mostly pro Amazon, but other sites are very much against Amazon so I guess we wait and see


You said it better than me- I guess I'm just bothered that Jobs/Apple feels like they can dictate the market. I thought if I presented the idea of boycotting apple products maybe we kindle owners could have a say. I would buy a sony and physically transfer my books before I'd buy another apple product. I don't understand the mindless apple followers who laud apple's attributes than be forced into a fixed price market.


----------



## webhill

boycott apple? OK, I'm a HUGE kindle enthusiast (and getting huger - I need to lose 20 lbs... SIGH) and I LOVE my K2 and everything, but at the same time, I'm a long-time Apple afficionado, and while the latest posturing by Jobs regarding ebook pricing is frustrating, it's just not enough to make me boycott my beloved Apple. I'm going to keep an egg in each basket and hope for the best.


----------



## dwaszak

webhill said:


> boycott apple? OK, I'm a HUGE kindle enthusiast (and getting huger - I need to lose 20 lbs... SIGH) and I LOVE my K2 and everything, but at the same time, I'm a long-time Apple afficionado, and while the latest posturing by Jobs regarding ebook pricing is frustrating, it's just not enough to make me boycott my beloved Apple. I'm going to keep an egg in each basket and hope for the best.


can I ask what makes apple so beloved? there are many other options out there- zune, sony, jukebox, gateway, dell..... why do you feel so devoted to a company that wants nothing more than to rob you?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dwaszak said:


> why do you feel so devoted to a company that wants nothing more than to rob you?


Gee, I don't recall Apple holding a gun to my head and making me buy either of my two iPods...  I thought I paid for a product and thought the money well spent.

Betsy


----------



## theblackpaladin

A lot of points here:

1.  Companies don't set prices in a free market; consumers do.  If given a choice between an eBook reader that costs $500 and $15 books and an eBook reader that costs $260 and $10 books, what is your choice?  How about if I add the fact that the cheaper one has built in unlimited 3G and the other one charges you $150 for that addition and $30 a month to keep it up?  How about if I add the fact that the cheaper one has a battery life of two weeks and the other one lasts about 10 hours?  Does that change your choice?  No?  Oh...well...darn.
2. Companies thought that when Apple set prices of all albums at $10, this was a bad thing.  The companies wanted DRM to be placed on every song to restrict the transfer of purchased music illegally.  Apple went on to prove that owners of iPods purchased more music, and the price was a major part of that.  Basic marketing psychology can tell you that a consumer views a purchase under $10 (a.k.a. $9.99) as something entirely different than a purchase over $10 (a.k.a. $14.99).  Within the last year or so, Apple has now removed the DRM from music purchased through iTunes.  Right now the same company reaction can be seen in the book market.  DRM is Amazon's big promise to calm their nerves, but they are still freaking out over money.
3.  MacMillian gets the same amount of money from a hard cover sale as they do from an electronic book sale.  For every book that Walmart sells, they pay the publisher 50% of the retail price.  If the book is $35, Walmart pays the publisher $17.50.  Even if Walmart sells the book for $10 off, they give the publisher $17.50.  This goes the same for New York Times bestsellers on the Kindle Store.  That being said, it costs less for MacMillian to produce eBooks than it does to produce DTBs.  Every time that a DTB is produced by MacMillian, the company has to invest in it in hopes that it will sell.  For every DTB that doesn't sell, they lose money.  This problem is non-existant with eBooks.  They only have to produce one eBook (paying either an inhouse programmer or a freelancer) and from that point on, it is free.  For this reason, MacMillian and every other publisher should charge Amazon less for eBooks than DTBs.

Personally, I think that Steve Jobs just showed the eBook market how much contempt he has for us.  If this new iPod (that's all it is) is supposed to be the next big eBook reader, the entire internet can have one big laugh at his massive FAIL!  It costs more (a lot more), has less/worse features, guarantees us more expensive books, and a multipurpose device that can only single task.  We got away from single tasking computers a good two decades ago, and back then they were called Macintoshs.  If you want a good, portable, web browsing, multipurpose device for $500, buy a netbook!  You can download Kindle for PC and get all the eBooks you could ever want.  Hey Steve Jobs!  You're doing it wrong!


----------



## Bren S.

Well anyone who wishes to not be an Apple customer or no longer be one  is certainly welcome to that stance. 

I personally have only ever had wonderful experiences with my Macs and assorted iPods.

I think the iPad looks like a wonderful product and they will get my $$ when it is available for purchase.

I am not viewing an iPad as an e-reader, so all this commotion over what it chooses to charge for e-books is of zero concern to me.

Seems silly to worry about it if you're someone who isn't even interested in an iPad anyways.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> Well anyone who wishes to not be an Apple customer or no longer be one is certainly welcome to that stance.
> 
> I personally have only ever had wonderful experiences with my Macs and assorted iPods.
> 
> I think the iPad looks like a wonderful product and they will get my $$ when it is available for purchase.
> 
> I am not viewing an iPad as an e-reader, so all this commotion over what it chooses to charge for e-books is of zero concern to me.
> 
> Seems silly to worry about it if you're someone who isn't even interested in an iPad anyways.


it is something to be concerned if you buy any ebooks as they're working with publishers to raise prices across the board. The publishers are pushing for price control and will raise new release ebook prices to 12.99 to 14.99


----------



## Bren S.

theblackpaladin said:


> Personally, I think that Steve Jobs just showed the eBook market how much contempt he has for us. If this new iPod (that's all it is) is supposed to be the next big eBook reader, the entire internet can have one big laugh at his massive FAIL! It costs more (a lot more), has less/worse features, guarantees us more expensive books, and a multipurpose device that can only single task. We got away from single tasking computers a good two decades ago, and back then they were called Macintoshs. If you want a good, portable, web browsing, multipurpose device for $500, buy a netbook! You can download Kindle for PC and get all the eBooks you could ever want. Hey Steve Jobs! You're doing it wrong!


First off the iPad is NOT an e-reader. It is much much more than that and isn't really even marketed as an e-reader at all.

Also I have a netbook and it is NOT even in the same realm as the iPad.

If you don't like the product then don't buy it..it's really that simple.

I am betting the iPad is definitely not a FAIL at all.


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> it is something to be concerned if you buy any ebooks as they're working with publishers to raise prices across the board. The publishers are pushing for price control and will raise new release ebook prices to 12.99 to 14.99


Well then the issue should be with greedy publishers.


----------



## Flechette

Sugar said:


> I am not viewing an iPad as an e-reader, so all this commotion over what it chooses to charge for e-books is of zero concern to me.
> 
> Seems silly to worry about it if you're someone who isn't even interested in an iPad anyways.


It seems that the publisher MacMillian feels that since they have the backing of Apple, that they can now dictate to Amazon what to sell the ebooks for or have to wait 7 months for the ebooks.

That should make you very concerned because macMillian is trying to raise the cost of newly released ebooks across the board


----------



## Bren S.

Flechette said:


> It seems that the publisher MacMillian feels that since they have the backing of Apple, that they can now dictate to Amazon what to sell the ebooks for or have to wait 7 months for the ebooks.
> 
> That should make you very concerned because macMillian is trying to raise the cost of newly released ebooks across the board


Well then the issue is with MacMillian.

I am not controlled by what a company chooses to charge for something because I as a consumer can decide for myself what I will or will not pay for something.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> Well then the issue should be with greedy publishers.


I take it you haven't seen the whole Macmillan publishing thread we've got. if I'm remembering correctly: on Thursday videos were released of Steve Jobs talking to the head of this publishing company talking about how all new ebooks would be sold at the $14.99 price. Pretty much infering that they were going to help the publishers force the price up. While I don't believe in boycotting companies, I do feel that Steve Jobs has a big hand in it. Anybody who buys ebooks from ANY source should be concerned about this issue as this will set the standard for our book prices.

As for the ipad, well, it's just a big iPod touch. Nothing more.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> Well then the issue is with MacMillian.
> 
> I am not controlled by what a company chooses to charge for something because I as a consumer can decide for myself what I will or will not pay for something.


The issue isn't just with Macmillan. They are only the beginning. I can assure you, if they succeed, other publishers will follow suit.

The fact is, the publishers got a whole lot bolder when apple jumped into the fray. Because while the ipad isn't touted as an ebook reader, they ARE releasing the new iBooks app and store. Which makes it a viable choice for MANY people


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> I take it you haven't seen the whole Macmillan publishing thread we've got. if I'm remembering correctly: on Thursday videos were released of Steve Jobs talking to the head of this publishing company talking about how all new ebooks would be sold at the $14.99 price. Pretty much infering that they were going to help the publishers force the price up. While I don't believe in boycotting companies, I do feel that Steve Jobs has a big hand in it. Anybody who buys ebooks from ANY source should be concerned about this issue as this will set the standard for our book prices.
> 
> As for the ipad, well, it's just a big iPod touch. Nothing more.


Ultimately e-book buyers will set the price for e-books. If they decide to charge $15 for new releases and people don't buy at that price point then they will have to look at that.

This is far from the 1st case of companies choosing a price point for something and then realizing sales just don't happen at that price point and they change it.

As for the iPad just being a big iPod Touch..well I see it as more than that...BUT even if that were all it was I would still want it.


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> The issue isn't just with Macmillan. They are only the beginning. I can assure you, if they succeed, other publishers will follow suit.
> 
> The fact is, the publishers got a whole lot bolder when apple jumped into the fray. Because while the ipad isn't touted as an ebook reader, they ARE releasing the new iBooks app and store. Which makes it a viable choice for MANY people


The key word there is choice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Can I ask how the ipad is different than iPod touch? Other than the ability to pay an extra $130 + $15-$30 a month for 3G coverage (which makes it an oversized iPhone that can't make phone calls) it doesn't support flash which means many websites don't properly work on it and you can still only open one app at a time. 

Please know, I'm not bashing apple. I happen to be posting this message (and all my posts today) from my iPhone which I happen to love.


----------



## sherylb

Sugar said:


> The key word there is choice.


Well, what about MacMillan not giving Amazon a "choice" in what they want to charge their customers?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> The key word there is choice.


you said in your first post that an ipad is not an ereader. Because of the iBooks app, it will be seen as one. It will be just as much a choice as a Sony, Kindle, or nook to some people. That aside, like I said, this publishing issue (which is backed by Jobs) is a concern to anybody who buys ebooks. The issue with the prices won't be limited to just one of those devices, it will be across the board.


----------



## theblackpaladin

luvmy4brats said:


> The fact is, the publishers got a whole lot bolder when apple jumped into the fray. Because while the ipad isn't touted as an ebook reader, they ARE releasing the new iBooks app and store. Which makes it a viable choice for MANY people


The funny part about this is that their competitor, Amazon, is also on their app store with cheaper books.


----------



## luvmy4brats

theblackpaladin said:


> The funny part about this is that their competitor, Amazon, is also on their app store with cheaper books.


How long do you think that will last?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Can I ask how the ipad is different than iPod touch? Other than the ability to pay an extra $130 + $15-$30 a month for 3G coverage (which makes it an oversized iPhone that can't make phone calls) it doesn't support flash which means many websites don't properly work on it and you can still only open one app at a time.
> 
> Please know, I'm not bashing apple. I happen to be posting this message (and all my posts today) from my iPhone which I happen to love.


Um, it's bigger? Which actually for me makes it more attractive for the things I want to do on it. I've been looking at an iPod Touch but I'd much rather have the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Um, it's bigger? Which actually for me makes it more attractive for the things I want to do on it. I've been looking at an iPod Touch but I'd much rather have the iPad.
> 
> Betsy


Well, it is bigger but honestly that's it as far as I know. Sugar said it it was more than that so I'm wondering if I'm missing something?


----------



## geko29

Rasputina said:


> funny you mention that, the outrage over this reminds of when cable companies came into being and people freaked out about how they weren't going to pay for tv. Because they had gotten tv service for free for years.


Did the cable companies collude with the networks to force them to start charging for OTA broadcasts? That's the only way the situation would be comparable. Cable's business model was to offer MORE content, in addition to arguably more reliable delivery of otherwise free content, for a cost. It wasn't a mandate for previously free sources of content to start charging, simply because the newcomer wanted to. If you haven't noticed, OTA is still free. However, cable has also prospered, as most people have decided that the additional benefits are worth the cost.

Apple is not offering more, they're trying to force a competitor to charge more money for existing content provided by a third party.


----------



## webhill

dwaszak said:


> can I ask what makes apple so beloved? there are many other options out there- zune, sony, jukebox, gateway, dell..... why do you feel so devoted to a company that wants nothing more than to rob you?


Well, you're starting on a false premise, here. First of all, Apple does not want "nothing more than to rob [me.]" Apple wants to turn a good profit and make a good return for their investors. As a shareholder, I definitely appreciate that. They also, I think, want to create a great product just because they want to create a great product - I could be wrong about that, though. Anyway, I suppose my devotion to Apple comes from my original experiences with the Apple IIc, or IIe, I forget actually... the user interface was so much nicer than my dad's old IBM, I was instantly hooked. Subsequently, I've worked in various computer environments - MacOS, SunOS/Solaris, VMS, and of course several flavors of Windows. I greatly prefer the Mac environment. That's my personal opinion. I mean, I had a Vaio laptop for a few years and I tried to fall in love with it but eventually returned to my Powerbook Duo 2300c before I could upgrade to a really nice MacBook.

As far as why I don't use a Zune - the iPod blows it away, in my relatively limited Zune experience.

I am just so very happy using my Apple products (personally right now I use an iPhone and an iMac and a Macbook and an Apple TV which we really only use for playing music and photo slideshows during parties but whatever) that I wish everyone could enjoy the same feeling! I don't know anyone who loves their Windows boxes that much. I *do* know plenty of people that much in love with some type of unix box, though 

Hope that helps,
h.


----------



## KindleChickie

dwaszak said:


> You said it better than me- I guess I'm just bothered that Jobs/Apple feels like they can dictate the market. I thought if I presented the idea of boycotting apple products maybe we kindle owners could have a say. I would buy a sony and physically transfer my books before I'd buy another apple product. I don't understand the mindless apple followers who laud apple's attributes than be forced into a fixed price market.


I am not a mindless Apple follower. I just dont get how emotional some people are getting. And when I ask about it, I get intangible answers like Jobs is arrogant (which is an opinion and people may not share it with you).

I understand fully how pricing works, again, I work in the AIRLINE business where they pretty much raise and lower prices on what the next airline is doing. This is exactly the same here. So why are so many people so emotional over it? There is something else going on here.

edit: So I just watched the video everyone was talking about. Steve Jobs looks sick, I didnt get the smirk or arrogance read others got. Of coarse, I am someone who deals with a chronic debilitating disease daily, so my read on his mannerisms may be different than others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It does seem like there's a lot of "fantalk" on both sides; their side can do no wrong, the opposite side can do no right.  I would think that some of the things Jeff Bezos has said in interviews could come off pretty arrogant, too.  And Amazon is seen by many as a big conglomerate taking over the world.  (I personally like Amazon, I'm just sayin'...)  The fact is, both Amazon and Apple are in it to make money, and they're going to make choices that they think will make them the most money in the long run.  (I do think both Apple & Amazon do have long term strategies, unlike a lot of companies these days.) 

Betsy


----------



## dwaszak

geko29 said:


> Did the cable companies collude with the networks to force them to start charging for OTA broadcasts? That's the only way the situation would be comparable. Cable's business model was to offer MORE content, in addition to arguably more reliable delivery of otherwise free content, for a cost. It wasn't a mandate for previously free sources of content to start charging, simply because the newcomer wanted to. If you haven't noticed, OTA is still free. However, cable has also prospered, as most people have decided that the additional benefits are worth the cost.
> 
> Apple is not offering more, they're trying to force a competitor to charge more money for existing content provided by a third party.


That's how I feel exactly. There really is nothing special with the ipad, just size. They are trying to control the e-book market. I resent that. And as to apple being so great a product, my son went through 2 macbooks that had problems with over heating and burning up the mother board. The second time they didn't want to stand behind it even though we had an extended warranty. They finally agreed to fix it, but said it would take 6-8 weeks. I had to buy him another laptop to take to college, and you can believe it wasn't a mac. For how expensive they are, they are not the cream of the crop. They have some features that make things simpler for people, but they don't do anything exceptional. However, they do price fix and are trying to push that practice into the e-book market. As an avid reader it will have a large impact on me. 
AND, I was not anti apple really before this- I have two touches, an original ipod and a nano. But, I don't like their attitude, and as a customer, the only way I can get that across is to not buy their products and to encourage others the same way. If, as a company, they continue in this vein, I will not buy another apple product. If anyone out there knows a better way to get the point across to a company whose practices you don't like, please share.


----------



## fairoasis

I love Apple.  I love Kindle.  I got my Kindle to read books on so that I wouldn't have to use the little screen of my iPhone using the Kindle app.  I think there will always be room for both products/companies in my life.  Will I invest in an iPad?  Of course.  It serves a purpose in my life also.  I can carry the iPhone, the iPad, and my Kindle on a daily basis.  My MacBook Pro will stay at home safe and sound and I know that I am covered by great customer service from both companies.


----------



## Magenta

I will not boycott anything.  I plan to buy and iPad for my niece.  I plan to keep reading ebooks on my Kindle until it dies. (After which, I have no clue what I will do about a replacement.) I plan to keep buying and reading hardcover books if I value them as "keepers".  I plan to keep using my iPod Touch.


----------



## KindleChickie

dwaszak said:


> That's how I feel exactly. There really is nothing special with the ipad, just size. They are trying to control the e-book market. I resent that. And as to apple being so great a product, my son went through 2 macbooks that had problems with over heating and burning up the mother board. The second time they didn't want to stand behind it even though we had an extended warranty. They finally agreed to fix it, but said it would take 6-8 weeks. I had to buy him another laptop to take to college, and you can believe it wasn't a mac. For how expensive they are, they are not the cream of the crop. They have some features that make things simpler for people, but they don't do anything exceptional. However, they do price fix and are trying to push that practice into the e-book market. As an avid reader it will have a large impact on me.
> AND, I was not anti apple really before this- I have two touches, an original ipod and a nano. But, I don't like their attitude, and as a customer, the only way I can get that across is to not buy their products and to encourage others the same way. If, as a company, they continue in this vein, I will not buy another apple product. If anyone out there knows a better way to get the point across to a company whose practices you don't like, please share.


And so now we have it. This is about your dislike of Apple because of your problems with your sons Macbook. I knew there was more to this. The resentment didnt match the perceived slight.

Just wanted to add. I have stood up for the Kindle on mac boards, even the PSP. Many of my daily carries have multiple uses, but I still like them all for what they do best. I love my Kindle for reading and I hope the iPad will replace my having to carry a laptop around daily. I also love my PSP and even though my iPod Touch will play games, it cant compete with my PSPs ability to play games. Just like iPads ability to read books, probably wont compete with my Kindle. It is nice to have the option and hopefully, it will eventually get great looking magazines and cookbooks and such.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

geko29 said:


> Apple is not offering more, they're trying to force a competitor to charge more money for existing content provided by a third party.


There's lots of sound and fury over this, but I've yet to see any credible evidence that this is actually the case.

Mike
(Who has some Apple products, but isn't a fanboy)


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does seem like there's a lot of "fantalk" on both sides; their side can do no wrong, the opposite side can do no right. I would think that some of the things Jeff Bezos has said in interviews could come off pretty arrogant, too. And Amazon is seen by many as a big conglomerate taking over the world. (I personally like Amazon, I'm just sayin'...) The fact is, both Amazon and Apple are in it to make money, and they're going to make choices that they think will make them the most money in the long run. *(I do think both Apple & Amazon do have long term strategies, unlike a lot of companies these days.) *
> 
> Betsy


Like Macmillan? LOL. Oh wait, they have a strategy: "Let's make everyone read hardcover books, again!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Like Macmillan? LOL. Oh wait, they have a strategy: "Let's make everyone read hardcover books, again!"


LOL!


----------



## dwaszak

KindleChickie said:


> And so now we have it. This is about your dislike of Apple because of your problems with your sons Macbook. I knew there was more to this. The resentment didnt match the perceived slight.


My resentment has nothing to do with my son's mac book-that was actually several years ago and I have bought apple products since then. My complaint is over Steve Jobs attempt to control the market. First he attacks google as a search engine because they give him competition. Now he is going after the e-book market. From endgadget & wired:

"According to a report in Wired (and a source whom the publication says "could not be named"), Steve Jobs spoke to an audience of Apple employees at a town hall in Cupertino and... pulled zero punches. If you believe what you read, Jobs tackled a handful of major issues that have been buzzing the company lately, namely its run-ins with Google on a number of topics, and the lack of Flash support in its mobile devices (most notably in the upcoming iPad). On Google, Jobs had this to say: "We did not enter the search business. They entered the phone business. Make no mistake they want to kill the iPhone. We won't let them." According to the attendee, another topic was brought up but Steve wouldn't let the Google issue go, stating his thoughts on the company's famous 'Don't be evil' line. In Steve's words? "It's bullshit."

Another quote from endgadget:

"Macmillan claims that its new model is meant to keep retailers, publishers, and authors profitable in the emerging electronic frontier while encouraging competition amongst new devices and new stores. It gives retailers a 30% commission and sets the price for each book individually: digital editions of most adult trade books will be priced from $5.99 to $14.99 while first releases will "almost always" hit the electronic shelves day on date with the physical hardcover release and be priced between $12.99 and $14.99 -- pricing that will be dynamic over time. So when Steve Jobs said that Apple's and Amazon's prices would be the same, he was almost certainly referring to the $12.99 to $14.99 e-book pricing originally rumored by the New York Times -- not the $9.99 price that Amazon customers have been enjoying so far. Funny how Jobs, the man who once refused to grant the music labels' request for variable pricing on digital music so that Apple could maintain a low fixed $0.99 price per track, is suddenly the best friend of a new breed of content owners. Guess the old dog just learned a new trick, eh?"

It seems Jobs has an agenda to make it an apple only world, where he can dictate terms.
The only way I, as a consumer and avid reader, can express my dislike of his attempt at market control is to boycott his products. I still have my ipods- and I use them constantly, however when they die, there won't be another apple for me.


----------



## Meemo

dwaszak said:


> can I ask what makes apple so beloved? there are many other options out there- zune, sony, jukebox, gateway, dell..... why do you feel so devoted to a company that wants nothing more than to rob you?


I don't feel robbed in the least. I had a Creative Zen player, but I ended up with an iPod - iTunes is easier (for me) to use than the Zen software. (But I buy most of my mp3 music from Amazon - goes straight to iTunes when I download). The iPod is more intuitive than the Zen was - I just like it better. Same with our computer - we were diehard Windows users until my husband got tired of having to constantly troubleshoot the PC - got a Mac and now it just works right all the time. Love my iPhone. Got a Nano for Christmas, liking it too. Sometimes you get what you pay for and we definitely feel like we do with our Apple products - we don't feel the least bit robbed. And while I disagree with the publishers & I don't think they understand in the least the digital book market, it makes total sense for Apple to cooperate with them as Apple tries to get a foothold in the digital book market.


----------



## Meemo

luvmy4brats said:


> Can I ask how the ipad is different than iPod touch? Other than the ability to pay an extra $130 + $15-$30 a month for 3G coverage (which makes it an oversized iPhone that can't make phone calls) it doesn't support flash which means many websites don't properly work on it and you can still only open one app at a time.
> 
> Please know, I'm not bashing apple. I happen to be posting this message (and all my posts today) from my iPhone which I happen to love.


I think one big difference will be the iWork apps - I can't imagine trying to use that on a Touch or iPhone, but it could be great on the iPad.


----------



## Rasputina

Meemo said:


> Sometimes you get what you pay for and we definitely feel like we do with our Apple products - we don't feel the least bit robbed.


Yes, there really is no point of agreement when one persons top priority is paying the least price and the other persons priority is features and quality. As I've been told countless times, instead of getting an ipad I should buy a netbook. Except it doesn't do what I want, nor is it compatible with the applications I use. Apparently price is all that matters to some.


----------



## Meemo

KindleChickie said:


> edit: So I just watched the video everyone was talking about. Steve Jobs looks sick, I didnt get the smirk or arrogance read others got. Of coarse, I am someone who deals with a chronic debilitating disease daily, so my read on his mannerisms may be different than others.


Jobs is sick - he has a form of pancreatic cancer that's not quite so aggressive as the "usual" kind. He actually looked a bit better, not quite so thin, this year as he has in the past.


----------



## dwaszak

Meemo said:


> Jobs is sick - he has a form of pancreatic cancer that's not quite so aggressive as the "usual" kind. He actually looked a bit better, not quite so thin, this year as he has in the past.


That quote was from endgadget. I'm very sorry to hear he has cancer- as someone who has breast cancer, I wouldn't wish this disease on anyone.

But, that said, I still don't appreciate the apple position of trying to control the market-sorry


----------



## Meemo

geko29 said:


> Apple is not offering more, they're trying to force a competitor to charge more money for existing content provided by a third party.


Apple can't do that - people are attributing way more power to Apple than they actually have. The publisher, however, *can* try - whether then can successfully do that is another matter. It might be stupid on their part, but they can try.


----------



## Meemo

dwaszak said:


> That quote was from endgadget. I'm very sorry to hear he has cancer- as someone who has breast cancer, I wouldn't wish this disease on anyone.
> 
> But, that said, I still don't appreciate the apple position of trying to control the market-sorry


How about Amazon's attempt to dominate the market with lower prices? How about the publishers (who are really driving this current thing - the comments by Jobs just got it out into the open) attempt to control the pricing?

Any businessperson worth his beans wants to control his/her market.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

dwaszak said:


> I still don't appreciate the apple position of trying to control the market-sorry


What company isn't?

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'd certainly love to corner the market on art quilts and be the ONLY one doing commissions! Mwahahahahaha!

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie

dwaszak said:


> My resentment has nothing to do with my son's mac book-that was actually several years ago and I have bought apple products since then. My complaint is over Steve Jobs attempt to control the market. First he attacks google as a search engine because they give him competition. Now he is going after the e-book market. From endgadget & wired:
> 
> "According to a report in Wired (and a source whom the publication says "could not be named"), Steve Jobs spoke to an audience of Apple employees at a town hall in Cupertino and... pulled zero punches. If you believe what you read, Jobs tackled a handful of major issues that have been buzzing the company lately, namely its run-ins with Google on a number of topics, and the lack of Flash support in its mobile devices (most notably in the upcoming iPad). On Google, Jobs had this to say: "We did not enter the search business. They entered the phone business. Make no mistake they want to kill the iPhone. We won't let them." According to the attendee, another topic was brought up but Steve wouldn't let the Google issue go, stating his thoughts on the company's famous 'Don't be evil' line. In Steve's words? "It's bullshit."
> 
> Another quote from endgadget:
> 
> "Macmillan claims that its new model is meant to keep retailers, publishers, and authors profitable in the emerging electronic frontier while encouraging competition amongst new devices and new stores. It gives retailers a 30% commission and sets the price for each book individually: digital editions of most adult trade books will be priced from $5.99 to $14.99 while first releases will "almost always" hit the electronic shelves day on date with the physical hardcover release and be priced between $12.99 and $14.99 -- pricing that will be dynamic over time. So when Steve Jobs said that Apple's and Amazon's prices would be the same, he was _*almost certainly referring to*_ the $12.99 to $14.99 e-book pricing _*originally rumored by the New York Times*_ -- not the $9.99 price that Amazon customers have been enjoying so far. Funny how Jobs, the man who once refused to grant the music labels' request for variable pricing on digital music so that Apple could maintain a low fixed $0.99 price per track, is suddenly the best friend of a new breed of content owners. Guess the old dog just learned a new trick, eh?"
> 
> It seems Jobs has an agenda to make it an apple only world, where he can dictate terms.
> The only way I, as a consumer and avid reader, can express my dislike of his attempt at market control is to boycott his products. I still have my ipods- and I use them constantly, however when they die, there won't be another apple for me.


You did catch that right? They are assuming and interpreting what he said instead of asking for clarification on a RUMOR. You have got yourself all wound up over rumors and interpretation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd certainly love to corner the market on art quilts and be the ONLY one doing commissions! Mwahahahahaha!
> 
> Betsy


 You're the only one I know of. 

(Still need to discuss a music theme design sometime. . . . . . . .)


----------



## Chad Winters

Meemo said:


> Apple can't do that - people are attributing way more power to Apple than they actually have. The publisher, however, *can* try - whether then can successfully do that is another matter. It might be stupid on their part, but they can try.


Apparently they tried and succeeded  
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/01/technology/companies/01amazonweb.html


----------



## Bren S.

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Apparently they tried and succeeded
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/01/technology/companies/01amazonweb.html


Yes the *Publisher* tried and looks to have succeeded. However I did like the last paragraph of the article.

"Amazon may still hope to play one asset to its advantage. Loyal Kindle users routinely give low ratings to books they perceive as too costly, or whose digital editions are delayed past the publication of the hardcover edition. These consumers could ostensibly reject costlier e-books."


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm a bit of an apple fanboy myself, but Apple irritated me on this one. They don't care about books or ebooks and screwed this up for me (narcissistic I know ) just as a ploy against Amazon.


----------



## Rhiathame

I think that with many things, the pricing issue will work itself out. I am personally a fan of the current pricing I get on Amazon but I would also understand that now that the eBook market is established there may be some adjustment in prices. I would not object to a similar model to what happens in DTBs where new authors in might have new books at paperback pricing and established at more premium pricing. 

Just sayin' ....


----------



## DYB

I guess I'm one of the "mindless" Apple followers.  Maybe I'll change my username to that: "stupid, ignorant, mindless Apple sheep."

What are people expecting a CEO of a company that's releasing a new product to do?  In the words of Sophia Petrillo: "Picture this!  California.  2010.  Steve Jobs comes out to introduce a brand new product his company has invested tens of millions of dollars into developing and he says: 'We are about to launch a new product and we're just going to follow the lead of another company here.  We're just going to do whatever they do after they do it because we really don't want to upset anyone.'"  

Yeah, right.  Of course Jobs is coming out and declaring his product to be the greatest invention since indoor plumbing and that he's going to take over the world.  That's what CEOs of companies do.  Their presentation and their confidence in their products determines the price of their stocks and it influences the morale of their employees.  If Jobs came and said that he'll do whatever Amazon thinks is best - can you imagine?  Let's get real!  Jobs' responsibilities are to his customers and his company - and Amazon is his competitor.  You know, the Amazon that helped drive countless small business out of business by making products available for less money and having them delivered to your doorstep!  Amazon isn't Mother Theresa and Apple isn't the Dalai Lama.


----------



## Rasputina

It isn't a boycott if you weren't going to buy the thing in the first place LOL


----------



## Cora

I won't be boycotting Apple because, well, I love my iPhone. It's too late, I'm long gone. I've enjoyed iPods, and had a MacBook at one point. I like to take gadgets on a case by case basis. I buy things because of what they can do, not who makes them. There are those that will never own a PC, and that's fine. And there's those that will never own a Mac, and that's fine too. I have had both, and they each have their upsides and downsides. I personally am a computer gamer, and therefore have no use for a Mac as my main computer. Not enough games are supported by Mac OSX. I am not a graphic designer, nor have any use for things such as Photoshop, which is from my understanding what Macs really excel at. I had a Mac laptop because, for a while, it was one of the best small laptops available to me. Now I have a Netbook, which does the two things I want it to do fairly well: browse the web and run Microsoft Word. And that fact that it's so small and lightweight is a huge plus.

I wish all of the Windows, Mac, Linux, and all the others I may not know about could just get along.  Or at least agree to disagree. I mean, this is a Kindle Kommunity.


----------



## Meemo

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Apparently they tried and succeeded
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/01/technology/companies/01amazonweb.html


They haven't totally succeeded yet - future sales will tell whether they've truly succeeded.


----------



## mlewis78

I have 5 ipods. I worked in a building in Manhattan that has the Apple cube over the store. I became rather cynical about their new products when the iphone and 2nd gen. iphones came out. People camp out front starting almost a week before they can buy them in the store. Then after they start selling them, the lines go around the block. Day after day after day I'd go to work and find these ridiculous lines and think "You


Spoiler



suckers


." Also, sometimes the lines were a big nuisance for getting into the building for my job. I couldn't just walk up the front of the plaza. Really, what good be THAT great that people would stand for hours (or days) in a line to buy a phone? Why not wait two weeks or order online and have it the next day?

Then the 1st gen buyers would whine on line when the 2nd gen. came out for less money. Give me a break! It's just a phone!

I love tech gadgets, but if I had every one of them, I'd be in heavy debt and I wouldn't have time to use all of them. After a certain point, it's just a waste of money and time and, oh, space.

I don't see the ipad in my future, at least not unless I find a good use for it. There is nothing in it that can't be done on my laptop, netbook and kindles.

I finally gave on their nano in 2009, because they botched up the 2008 model so badly -- I walk with it in my pocket and so often the podcast stops, makes a bling noise and goes to shuffle mode. Same thing happens when I'm listening to music on it. Now I'm using the one from the year before, even though it has half the space for stuff on it.

I realize this is a rant that may belong on a different thread, but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Rasputina

I was cynical too about the folks lined up forever for the first iphone. Then I eventually bought one, when the 3g came out. LOL Now I know why it's so great. I'm still not a first day buyer or one that will stand in line, but that is because I'm lazy. I'll still buy it though. So far I haven't met an Apple product that isn't awesome.


----------



## Stellamaz

I will buy an iPad - or similar device - once I am able to move all of my magazine subscriptions to e-subscriptions and no longer have to receive dead-tree copies.  (And, although I adore my K2, the DX is not a "similar device" because it is not color ... for me, e-magazines will have to look pretty much exactly like the hard copy looks.)

I will also keep my iPod Touch because, although the iPad is basically a "giant-sized" Touch, I don't really consider it to be portable.  I use my Touch primarily to listen to music and audiobooks - via headphones, with the device tucked in my pocket - while on the go.

I'll keep my kindle for reading books ... and I'll keep my laptop for "heavy-duty" computing use.

So, my near future will include four devices (iPod; iPad; laptop; kindle) ... all of which I will use a lot, for different things.  As for the "far future" - who knows  I love technology and am excited to see what the next five (or ten!) years will bring.


----------

